
Monsieur Bernoulli would like you to wear a mask - ChaitanyaSai
https://medium.com/@saigaddam/monsieur-bernoulli-would-like-you-to-wear-a-mask-ce335635ba76
======
jjgreen
Perhaps M. Bernoulli has read the WHO April report which recommended that
masks be worn, noticed the sentence

 _At the present time, the widespread use of masks by healthy people in the
community setting is not yet supported by high quality or direct scientific
evidence._

and decided not to boss people around without some evidence that it is
effective

